# An Unfortunate Event....Finished(pics)



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

Here it is..my latest dio finished...

This was a very fun build for me and presented a lot of challenges. The main challenge turning out to be the water. Tried using Woodland Scenics Realistic Water and was not at all happy with the results. After the Realistic Water dried..i added a layer of Woodland Scenics Water Effects to the top to add some texture to the water. This was a disaster. The water effects is suppose to go on white, similar to the color of white glue, and dry clear within 24hours. Well 4 days later, the stuff was still white. So..had to pick and pull the white clumps out..and repour some Realistic Water. Hopefully..this will help a bit, only other option i have is to completely tear the water out..and start fresh. 

Anyway..on to the dio...To explain the dio a bit better. The scene begins when the jeep loaded with its passengers, are slowing to come around a sharp curve in the road. As they begin to make the curve, a shot fires at them from out of no where, enters through the front windscreen and hits the driver in the right shoulder area. So...the wreck would not have been a wide open impact type of thing , but more of the vehicle is already slowed to make the curve ..but because of the driver sustaining the shot, he goes off the road. The scene shows after the soldiers that were in the jeep have exited, they are in the process of trying to locate where the shot has come from.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The dio looks great. Have you though about trying to salvage the unlcear water? What about trying to paint what you have already installed with some blues, greens, black, white and so on to give it the effect of a rolling brook or whatever your intent was. After that sets and dries, pour yourself a coat or two or more of Future floor wax on top to give it some gloss and depth (you pour a few coats on top of itself until it's thick enough or gives you the desired effect, letting each coat dry inbetween application). It would take awhile but it might take care of your problem. Just a thought as I have never tried this yet but have used Future for coatings on other projects. rr


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great diorama.Very imaginative,a real WWII moment frozen in time.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Great diorama.Very imaginative,a real WWII moment frozen in time.


I agree. I like the fact that instead of some trying to re-create some infamous battle scene (like many military modelers do), you chose to simply illustrate five guys trying to survive one particular moment. Very nice work!


----------



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

For anyone who is intrested, im posting a link here to more and better pics of this dio. For some odd reason, the image hosting site that i have used to post pics, has distorted the image making it huge, and a little hard to see. The link provided her gives you a lot more pics, enableling you to see the detail of the whole diorama. Let me know what you think. All comments and critiques welcome.
Mary

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=51078&page=1


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is a really good diorama! I always have liked the WW II models. You do some really good work.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The landscape and the models look fanatastic. 
You do some great work. :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

B-E-A-Utiful


----------

